# Making Animal Noises



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you make sounds like the animal that your fursona is?

Just an innocent question that has been swirling around my mind, because I was thinking about my last boyfriend who was also a furry and he thought it would be cute if I...moo'ed during sex.

Me, being a considerate lover tried it for him, but I actually started to feel silly. Maybe because natural cow moos are low in tone unlike my voice and now I've probably given you all horrific mental images.

And when I went to a local furry meet-up there were some of them mewing and whatnot and seemed pretty open about it, not feeling silly at all.

So I was wondering if anyone here has tried or do make the sounds of what their fursona would make. Whether it be private with other furry friends or openly in public.


----------



## Khopesh (Mar 28, 2013)

I meow to my cat. In public, I'd probably only meow with good friends who know what I am. None do yet, so no meowing in public.


----------



## Machine (Mar 28, 2013)

When I'm trolling my dog, I go "ROWROWROW" until he flips out and runs all over my backyard.


----------



## Kiki~ (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds....cute c8 But i think if i moo'ed, I'd make it cute and not so low toned :3 Especially during sex haha. ANd i think if i was to make my fursona's sound, it would be very difficult, other than simply saying "rawr" ._. considering Jaguar'sgrunt alot very low too xP


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 28, 2013)

Kiki~ said:


> Sounds....cute c8 But i think if i moo'ed, I'd make it cute and not so low toned :3 Especially during sex haha. ANd i think if i was to make my fursona's sound, it would be very difficult, other than simply saying "rawr" ._. considering Jaguar'sgrunt alot very low too xP



I didn't moo in the tone of Brian Blessed . I tried to cutesy it up, but I just felt very silly. Even though he said he liked it. And I admit he did make cute 'ruff' sounds, cause he was a wolfie.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, I make fox noises whilst having sex too.

AUUUEEEIIIIIIH

RAOOEEEIGH



Haha, just kidding.




I've never had sex.


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 28, 2013)

Not making animal noises just during sex. I mean in general.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 28, 2013)

Moobelle Thundara said:


> Not making animal noises just during sex. I mean in general.



Well I usually do make that noise when someone stabs me.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't make animal noises unless I'm making them at actual animals and trying to communicate with them like an idiot.
This has lead to very interesting skype calls where my friends ask "were you just meowing at your cats?" and the only answer for them I have is "they like it, shut up."

Also I'm sorry but I laughed at your post OP, mostly from the silliness of it all.
I mean, I guess whatever gets your jimmies excited go for it?
Not for me, though.. I don't find animal noises sexy.


----------



## Kiki~ (Mar 28, 2013)

Moobelle Thundara said:


> I didn't moo in the tone of Brian Blessed . I tried to cutesy it up, but I just felt very silly. Even though he said he liked it. And I admit he did make cute 'ruff' sounds, cause he was a wolfie.


i think thats fine? haha all in what u think.


----------



## MichaelLeonhardt (Mar 28, 2013)

Sometimes I growl when I yawn really big.
I meow angrily at my cat when she pisses me off.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 28, 2013)

Do skunks even make noises?

That'd be pretty badass if skunks could bark or something.


----------



## Percy (Mar 28, 2013)

Just at my cat, and not often. Never elsewhere.


----------



## Owlette (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't think I could make a barn owl screech if I wanted to.  

But I do meow at my husband a lot.  :3  I don't know why.  I just do it.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 28, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Do skunks even make noises?



Here you go

EDIT:  Also baby skunk noises <3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes. It's called silence


----------



## triage (Mar 28, 2013)

i often enjoy eating trash and being hit by a car like an opossum


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 28, 2013)

I talk, because my dragon character talks. Making puppy noises in public as an adult makes you look like an escaped mental patient. Quick! Get the Thorazine!


----------



## Streetcircus (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't ever make animal noises. Just don't.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 28, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> Don't ever make animal noises. Just don't.



WOOF WOOF GRR BARK WARFWARF MEOW


----------



## Azure (Mar 28, 2013)

i raptor scream. in the supermarket. or at the stoplight with the windows down. or in the nave of any random church(because it gives great echo power).

i also bark, meow, moo, and bleat. why? because i am possessed. or just plain silly. i really dont need a reason.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 28, 2013)

Just very rarely at my cat.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 28, 2013)

Only at my cat when she is being annoying.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2013)

One of my friends and I make stupid animal noises at each other when we're being dumb and making fun of furries. She also does a wicked goddamn bird call. :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 28, 2013)

Of course I do! *(WARNING! LOUD AS SHIT FLASH FILE!)*


----------



## Symlus (Mar 28, 2013)

No. I can communicate in body language (not sign language), and barking only makes my already-hyper dog even more hyperactive. 
Let's see... I _CAN _make a variety of animal noises, but I just choose not to. There is no real reason to.


----------



## badlands (Mar 28, 2013)

i will admit i do growl when i'm pissed off or frustrated.

it's not a furry thing, i've always done it, some people mutter, some curse and some growl.

other than that i do make strange noises at my cats


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't, because the people I am around would think it was weird. Not that they already don't think I'm odd. 

If I was in a more relaxed or private setting I'd have no problem with it; I'm sure it would be fun.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 28, 2013)

From the amount of people who make strange noises at their cats.. I can't help but think of this comic.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 28, 2013)

No, not at all.   And with my deep voice, these noises can be kinda hard to make: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6zRSPqpZ0Y


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 28, 2013)

*raises hand in shame*

I meow to my cats...

TBH i think every cat owner does that though, i would make a crying noise to my cat, and he was do it back, we both kinda copy each other, he's very talkative.
Oh and when im severely pissed by some bullet sponging asshole on halo i may growl slightly, when no one else is home of course. Oh and when im home alone i try to make my burps sound like massive roars :3


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't think my voice would even be flexible enough to make such noises.  Even if it was, what noise does a dingo make anyway? Is it just barking and howling similarly to most other dogs?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 28, 2013)

I meow back at the cat when he talks to me. When I am being a tard furry, I make animal noises in a jest. Or when I am suiting, I make animal noises to freak people out.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 28, 2013)

I meow all day long cause its cute but I kinda howl at nights kinda pissing off neighbours.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll meow to my cat and I'll bark to rile dogs up, but i would never just go out in public and start making animal noises. It would just be too weird.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 28, 2013)

I wear my wolf hat and tail while sleeping. And when I run the human version of autobat.exe, I let out a howl.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 28, 2013)

Bluey said:


> I kinda howl at nights kinda pissing off neighbours.



youre fucking wierd as hell dude


----------



## Bluey (Mar 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> youre fucking wierd as hell dude


I prefer to call it unique but have it your way. xD
One friend turned my voice into lovely art :3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 29, 2013)

I howl with my puppies because its cute sometimes. Also, it drives my brother nuts. :3


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 29, 2013)

I make cat and dog noises at he dog because her reaction is always priceless, though she usually trolls me back by following my around the house and lynching me all day


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 29, 2013)

Bluey said:


> I prefer to call it unique but have it your way. xD
> One friend turned my voice into lovely art :3



Hah, well that _is_ pretty cool


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 29, 2013)

This thread is weird as fuck. Making animal noises during sex or in general is kind of embarrassing, but whatever floats his boat. Kind of funny actually.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2013)

As a point of preference animal noises which _actually _sound like the animal probably aren't as pleasing. 

'Fu-fu-fu-fu-fffftftfprrfptf' 

'What the hell is that?'

'A tiger about to pounce'

'Oh...interesting?'

Roar is much better even if it's somewhat a fiction.


----------



## Seas (Mar 29, 2013)

Luckily, I am unable to imitate sounds my fursona's species usually makes, so this is out of question for me.
I do sometimes make animal noises as an irony/joke. Although, my favorite noise to make is George Takei's "Oh my!" The more ironic for the actual situation, the better.

Anyway, it can be funny or silly to hear such things in my opinion, depending on the person, situation, imitated animal, etc.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 29, 2013)

The only time I really make animal noises or any random noise for that matter, is when I am feeling obnoxious or like some kind of torrette's sort of thing where you have to let out noises for no reason, especially if you're on caffeine? I make engine noises all day long even though I suck at it. I try to sound like a cummins motor, weed eater or some shit, and other stupid fucking noises when I am bored. I am slightly autistic, maybe that's why?


----------



## BouncyOtter (Mar 29, 2013)

The only animal-like noises I ever make are around the family dog and my ferret just to get them riled up a bit.  Even then, it's usually only when no one else is around.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, I make Ocelot noises all the time. :V
[video=youtube;f5XlUfGD7M0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5XlUfGD7M0[/video]


----------



## Artillery Spam (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah sure I make animal noises. 

It's called talking.


----------



## Machine (Mar 29, 2013)

My stomach growls, therefore my stomach is a wolf. :V


----------



## PapayaShark (Mar 29, 2013)

Tasmanian devil noises are awful. Even their "nice" growls are terrible http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw87M8MVGBM

But I sometimes meow to piss people off.


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, I make the sound of rustling bushes quite often.  8v


----------



## Xiz (Mar 29, 2013)

I sometimes growl when i do something like burn my waffles or get a paper cut. You know, those things.


----------



## Jaseface (Mar 29, 2013)

I will bark and growl at my dogs but that is usually when I'm playing with them.  Though I do also seem to growl a little when I'm frustrated or pissed off which most people think is funny.


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 29, 2013)

I have been found guilty of terrifying customers with t-rex-like noises at times ("I could swear I heard a dinosaur...").


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 29, 2013)

Nothing major really. Just the odd growl when I get fustraighted for example.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 29, 2013)

Sometimes I talk like a human when I'm with my friends.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Sometimes I talk like a human when I'm with my friends.



Well aren't you a special snowflake. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 29, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> This thread is weird as fuck. Making animal noises during sex or in general is kind of embarrassing, but whatever floats his boat. Kind of funny actually.


Wtf dude your a hypocrite, you made a thread promoting your foot fetish and this thread is weird as fuck? Hahaha ok then.


Anyway no I don't make animal noises, I'll say marf or rawr here and there but I don't chirp like a bat.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Wtf dude your a hypocrite, you made a thread promoting your foot fetish and this thread is weird as fuck? Hahaha ok then.
> 
> 
> Anyway no I don't make animal noises, I'll say marf or rawr here and there but I don't chirp like a bat.


 And I am not stopping people from feeling the same way about my fetishes, so no, I am not a hypocrite, it's called having an opinion dude. They are able to call out my fetishes if they want, which has already been done to me, and I am sure they have weird fetishes of their own. Everyone has an opinion on what's weird to them. If I was a hypocrite, I would have told the OP that she shouldn't have those weird fetishes or she was wrong for it, thus making me a hypocrite, since I have weird fetishes of my own. Having an opinion on what's weird doesn't make me a hypocrite, unless if you look at it that way, which is ok I guess.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, I make fox noises whilst having sex too.
> 
> AUUUEEEIIIIIIH
> 
> RAOOEEEIGH


Gibby you're turning the whole forum on. 

Sloths can yell and stuff, but I don't do that because it would be weird weird. No one would know what I was replicating anyway.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 29, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Gibby you're turning the whole forum on.
> 
> Sloths can yell and stuff, but I don't do that because it would be weird weird. No one would know what I was replicating anyway.



Also I think it's mostly the lady sloths who make noise.
HEAR THEIR SIREN CALL.


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 29, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> And I am not stopping people from feeling the same way about my fetishes, so no, I am not a hypocrite, it's called having an opinion dude. They are able to call out my fetishes if they want, which has already been done to me, and I am sure they have weird fetishes of their own. Everyone has an opinion on what's weird to them. If I was a hypocrite, I would have told the OP that she shouldn't have those weird fetishes or she was wrong for it, thus making me a hypocrite, since I have weird fetishes of my own. Having an opinion on what's weird doesn't make me a hypocrite, unless if you look at it that way, which is ok I guess.



I only did it once.

This thread was more inspired by furries I know offline who do it themselves.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Mar 29, 2013)

Moobelle Thundara said:


> I only did it once.
> 
> This thread was more inspired by furries I know offline who do it themselves.


 And that is fine, you can do it all you want. You don't have to tell me how many times you did it. It's your personal choice. I was giving my opinion based on how I expected the thread was going to turn out.


----------



## anothersacrifice (Mar 29, 2013)

Sometimes when I'm trying to say something important and no one is listening to me I bark or meow to get people to look at me. I meow at my cats and growl at my dog when we're playing tug-o-war too... I also make animals noises at the animals (like mooing at cows or baaing at goats). Actually I just like to use lots of onomatopoeia, not just animal noises... Maybe there's something wrong with me. XD


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 30, 2013)

I can make this really legit growling sound, it sounds more like some kind of alien reptile growl than a dog's growl. It sounds pretty damn real to 

But I can't do it right now since my throat is kind of sore :/


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh are we doing mating calls now? 

Guess who sounds like "HAAA HAAA HAAAAA!!" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GikHegxYtTw

Come for the strange laughter, stay for all the pretty eyes~


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 30, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh are we doing mating calls now?
> 
> Guess who sounds like "HAAA HAAA HAAAAA!!" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GikHegxYtTw
> 
> Come for the strange laughter, stay for all the pretty eyes~



That's a pretty beautiful Peacock


----------



## anghellic9 (Mar 30, 2013)

I've been known to growl at cars that are in my way, when I was a little kid, I used to make growling noises as well when I got mad. my mom always laughed at me cause she said I sounded like a dog growling, little did she know that was a FOX growl!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 30, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> And I am not stopping people from feeling the same way about my fetishes, so no, I am not a hypocrite, it's called having an opinion dude. They are able to call out my fetishes if they want, which has already been done to me, and I am sure they have weird fetishes of their own. Everyone has an opinion on what's weird to them. If I was a hypocrite, I would have told the OP that she shouldn't have those weird fetishes or she was wrong for it, thus making me a hypocrite, since I have weird fetishes of my own. Having an opinion on what's weird doesn't make me a hypocrite, unless if you look at it that way, which is ok I guess.


Whatever you say home fry.

All I'm saying is you shouldnt call out someone's thread for being weird when you have some pretty whacky ones yourself...




Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh are we doing mating calls now?
> 
> Guess who sounds like "HAAA HAAA HAAAAA!!" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GikHegxYtTw
> 
> Come for the strange laughter, stay for all the pretty eyes~


I remember seeing something on animal planet about a neighborhood being over run by peacocks, they were on the roofs and in the bushes, screaming like a bunch of whales raping eachother everywhere.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 30, 2013)

My mating call is like this: 

[video=youtube;mUBubQJcu7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUBubQJcu7k[/video]

Only more manly and arousing~ :V


----------



## Aetius (Mar 30, 2013)

I make human noises.

Like yelling at my dirtbag neighbors at 4am.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 30, 2013)

Aetius said:


> I make human noises.
> 
> Like yelling at my dirtbag neighbors at 4am.


Sounds fun, may I join you?


----------



## Aetius (Mar 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Sounds fun, may I join you?



Great exercise for your lungs!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 30, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Great exercise for your lungs!


I'm pretty good at wielding blunt and sharp objects around too!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 30, 2013)

I like to bark/yip/growl a lot.
Though I can do a pretty good meow when talking to my cats...


----------



## Joey (Mar 30, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> I like to bark/yip/growl a lot.
> Though I can do a pretty good meow when talking to my cats...



Do you do these things in public?


----------



## Sar (Mar 30, 2013)

Moobelle Thundara said:


> Do you make sounds like the animal that your fursona is?
> 
> Just an innocent question that has been swirling around my mind, because  I was thinking about my last boyfriend who was also a furry and he  thought it would be cute if I...moo'ed during sex.
> 
> Me, being a considerate lover tried it for him, but I actually started  to feel silly. Maybe because natural cow moos are low in tone unlike my  voice and now I've probably given you all horrific mental  images.



I am sure you found the idea very gratifying. :V

Why would  someone do that seems incredibly weird in the bedroom to me. I could  understand their explanation of it as in they find erotic qualities in  Animal Roleplay. It would just be a little silly fun sometimes then yes,  but I wouldn't really find it anything that arousing. I assume your  Fursona is a Cow?

As for the noises themselves, I do a little  among mates on Skype. They do the same and in a non-sexual way, It is  very cute. Especially when they are excited it makes me smile. I'm not  exactly sure what noise Citra's make exactly so I just assumed "mew" and  went with it. Hence how that became a nickname.

The other one  that I do with them and others more commonly, as well as college for fun  is my duck noises. It really brightens peoples day when I make them.  They even bought me the Duck hat from Bleach for it too. A lot of my  friends have really cheered up from me doing so, I love making people  happy. As much as going "Quack Quack!" really turns people's moods  around. I even took this idea and brought it to my Fursona who now has a duck costume to go with it. Again, this goes down to situations, casually fun with friends is where the line will always be drawn. That's it.



MichaelLeonhardt said:


> Sometimes I growl when I yawn really big.
> I meow angrily at my cat when she pisses me off.



I had a lot of people also notice that when I Video-Chat. I always done that though and never knew why.




Bluey said:


> I prefer to call it unique but have it your way. xD
> One friend turned my voice into lovely art :3



Yeeee..... Nope. That's probably something else that would be considered fuckweird.



Aetius said:


> I make human noises.
> 
> Like yelling at my dirtbag neighbors at 4am.



Mike, Come over here and take their house screaming and you can sell it for monies.


----------



## Lunar (Mar 30, 2013)

If I'm hanging out and suiting with other fur friends, and someone tries to get my attention, I'll moo in a questioning tone.  But never else.  Mooing during sex seems too weird, unless I was on top and bellowing like a raging bull. :V


----------



## Joey (Mar 30, 2013)

Bluey said:


> I prefer to call it unique but have it your way. xD
> One friend turned my voice into lovely art :3



I can hear the fat in your voice.


----------



## Zabrina (Mar 30, 2013)

I make beautiful guinea pig noises.

If I ever did get a boyfriend the only reason I'd make little wolf barks and whines during sex would be for annoying the crap out of him.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 30, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> I can hear the fat in your voice.



What'd? dahhuh? dahfu? hubahwa?..... How did you get that from that picture?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 30, 2013)

I'd suppose Brazen would laugh like a pig.
Just imagine him doing his thing on the forums.

" hehehehe*snort* guhehehehe*snort* hehe*snort* "


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 30, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> What'd? dahhuh? dahfu? hubahwa?..... How did you get that from that picture?


Because it's actually flash and has voice?


----------



## Sithon (Mar 30, 2013)

When i'm aggravated and angry (and in private) I growl. not much else though, I don't really bark or anything...


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 30, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Because it's actually flash and has voice?



I didn't hear anything though... am I missing something?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 30, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I didn't hear anything though... am I missing something?



It has this thing

a button

that says

"play"


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It has this thing
> 
> a button
> 
> ...



Ohhhh.... I had no idea that was a button... I thought it was just an exclamation of the wolf saying "Play!" 

I still can't hear the so called "fat" in his voice :/

And it might be wierd to howl at night to piss off the neighbors but hey, you gotta admit that'd pretty fun amiright?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 30, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Ohhhh.... I had no idea that was a button... I thought it was just an exclamation of the wolf saying "Play!"
> 
> I still can't hear the so called "fat" in his voice :/
> 
> And it might be wierd to howl at night to piss off the neighbors but hey, you gotta admit that'd pretty fun amiright?



It. Was. A. Joke.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 30, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It. Was. A. Joke.



I know... :/ I was just keeping it going. Why you gotta take it seriously?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 30, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I was just keeping it going.



I very much doubt that, Drac. 

I'm charmed by naivete. You're gonna be my new Rose Nylan. I'll be your Sophia Petrillo. :V


----------



## Lunar (Mar 30, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I very much doubt that, Drac.
> 
> I'm charmed by naivete. You're gonna be my new Rose Nylan. I'll be your Sophia Petrillo. :V



I love you, BG.  Now, caw for moomoo, or whatever the fuck sound peacocks make. :V


----------



## Yago (Mar 31, 2013)

I growl / rumble.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 31, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I very much doubt that, Drac.
> 
> I'm charmed by naivete. You're gonna be my new Rose Nylan. I'll be your Sophia Petrillo. :V



Well, I didn't know how else to put it... The point is I know it was a joke and I didn't mean anything bad about what I said, forgive me?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 31, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Well, I didn't know how else to put it... The point is I know it was a joke and I didn't mean anything bad about what I said, forgive me?



Forgiveness on FAF goes something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5lZ4czTR4o

But yes, I absolve you. XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 31, 2013)

All these new peopfurls make me nervous.

Protect me butters with your tail feathers of dismay!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 31, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Do you do these things in public?



..Actually, yes, I do.
I growl is someone pisses me off, I yip if someone freaks me the hell out, and I just bark randomly. :3


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 31, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> ..Actually, yes, I do.
> I growl is someone pisses me off, I yip if someone freaks me the hell out, and I just bark randomly. :3


Your coworkers and/or pupils must find you quirky and charming for it.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Mar 31, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Your coworkers and/or pupils must find you quirky and charming for it.



My friends look at me like I'm a bit insane, but they already know I am, so then we just go about with lunch/our day.
I get treated like a pet a lot anyway, like I get pats on the head since very few of my friends like to hug.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 31, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> ..Actually, yes, I do.
> I growl is someone pisses me off, I yip if someone freaks me the hell out, and I just bark randomly. :3



I see you have class 

I make weird noises to my acquaintances and random people at my school whenever I'm feeling hyper or goofy. The reactions I get makes me enjoy doing it, people usually get freaked out and make weird faces and start laughing, but they never really get annoyed. I guess I just do it in a way that's amusing and uplifting so they never end up feeling hostile or anything like that. The reptile sounding growling noise I can make is my best one, it sounds pretty real to. It's always fun to do stuff like that, I enjoy being weird


----------



## lilyWhite (Mar 31, 2013)

I meow just for the sake of being playful and random from time to time. I also purr frequently, though not consciously in a catlike manner.


----------



## Troj (Mar 31, 2013)

I love doing impressions, and making realistic or semi-realistic animal noises is a part of that.

For some reason, I just plain love to meow. It's just fun to experiment with the different bizarre noises cats make.

I'll often go "Meeh?" or "Mro?" as a kind of "What?" in everyday conversations with friends---since it's more fun for me and more entertaining for others than just saying, "Oh, what did you say?" or something pedestrian like that---and I like getting into full-fledged, back-and-forth "conversations" with my friend's cat. "Mrow?" "Meow!" "Mroo?" Mroo!" 

Also enjoy practicing barks, whimpers, and growls, to try to make them sound as realistic as possible. I've been told on several occasions that my husky impression is spot-on  . 

Barking is much less socially-acceptable, natch, but when no one's around to disapprove, I will bark back at barking dogs. Yes, it's an asshole thing to do . 

Folks tell me I also do monsters and dinosaurs quite well.


----------



## Joey (Apr 1, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> ..Actually, yes, I do.
> I growl is someone pisses me off, I yip if someone freaks me the hell out, and I just bark randomly. :3



Yeah... No.

I'm genuinely offended.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 1, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Yeah... No.
> 
> I'm genuinely offended.



...?
I mean, it's not like I do them all the time, only if I'm in the mood too.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 1, 2013)

I growl at my dog sometimes as a sort of way to let him know I am not happy with something he is doing. He usually suddenly stands still and looks guilty or sad or scared afterwards.


----------



## Kazooie (Apr 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I growl at my dog sometimes as a sort of way to let him know I am not happy with something he is doing. He usually suddenly stands still and looks guilty or sad or scared.


Hissing at geese is great. Also, bobbing your head at them is sort of a sign of aggression or something, and really unsettles them. It's great.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 1, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Yeah... No.
> 
> I'm genuinely offended.



Really? Over that? Pfffft... you'd get a load off'a me then, I make my weirdness a passion.

Although you might be being sarcastic, my sarcasm radar sucks... so I wouldn't know. But fen's obviously taking it seriously, so I'm just giving you my response in his defense.


----------



## Keeroh (Apr 1, 2013)

Often around roomies and my co-workers, but only because I have really chill and playful co-workers. And of course all my furfaggy friends. 
Nothing like running around chittering at people to put a smile on yer face.


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 1, 2013)

i haven't seen to many people making animal noises, but i went to FWA in Atlanta last weekend, and a lot of fursuiters had squeakers. They were selling Squeakers in the den, and they would play with each other with a stuffed animal toy or something and squeak. It was so adorable! So, i don't think animal noises are bad; regular human noises are just as bad if not worse sometimes.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 1, 2013)

I meow if I'm being pet/scritched/cuddled.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 1, 2013)

I used to make bird calls when I was a child. Now I am content just with reptile hissing.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Apr 1, 2013)

I just remembered when the duck calls were mentioned earlier... I also make duck calls, to distract people or get someone's attention (it's usually directed at dogs though, to get them to stop whatever they're doing.) I called to a real duck once, and the duck just tilted its head. XD

Other than that, there's not much else, other than making whatever noise an animal near me is making. When I was a kid, I used to love imitating animals. The only times I do that now is if someone else is as well, or if I'm trying to describe an animal sound to someone.

Although, about growling... Is that really exclusively an "animal" sound? I think everyone seems to growl at some point when they're upset, whether they're furry or not. The same could be said for sighing, because animals sigh as well... Not sure if my logic is quite sound there though. >>; Just thinking out loud here, I suppose.


----------



## Kashou (Apr 1, 2013)

I howl almost everyday purely for fun. It's just...fun. Can't help myself. This was even before I found out I was a furry though or even had a literal fursona. I just really liked wolves that much. They're a magnificent animal species to be sure.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 1, 2013)

Kashou said:


> I howl almost everyday purely for fun. It's just...fun. Can't help myself. This was even before I found out I was a furry though or even had a literal fursona. I just really liked wolves that much. They're a magnificent animal species to be sure.



I use to be able to howl, and I kinda lost it after a while, I'm steadily trying to regain my ability to do it.
Yeah, that's how I was too, I used to bark, growl, yip whatever before I found out I was a furry as well, just for fun because I like it.


----------



## Kitte (Apr 2, 2013)

Any human would have to be lying if they said they never once made an animal noise just for fun. I yip in a crowded room just so everyone looks to see who made the noise, it's hilarious. I'm almost certain I have a "conditioned and aquired" version of play-Tourettes just because of the now regular twitches and noises I make since finding out how much fun it is.

I howl and bark at my dog and especially in the car by myself, it's surprisingly invigorating, and I've growled and made other noises since before I can remember.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 2, 2013)

> I just remembered when the duck calls were mentioned earlier... I also  make duck calls, to distract people or get someone's attention (it's  usually directed at dogs though, to get them to stop whatever they're  doing.) I called to a real duck once, and the duck just tilted its head.  XD



I once tried something similar, to entertain a lonely finch without any companionship. It was quite weird, to say the least.


----------



## Namba (Apr 2, 2013)

I once tried jumping in the Ring-tailed Lemur exhibit and tested out my mating call. Pissed off a bunch of people, but the females seemed a bit responsive. ...I kinda got banned from the zoo after that. :V


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 2, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I once tried jumping in the Ring-tailed Lemur exhibit and tested out my mating call. Pissed off a bunch of people, but the females seemed a bit responsive. ...I kinda got banned from the zoo after that.


 Dafuq?


----------



## Troj (Apr 2, 2013)

"Area Man Gang-Raped by Crazed Ring-Tailed Lemurs" is a headline I'd kill to see.

The video, even more so.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I once tried jumping in the Ring-tailed Lemur exhibit and tested out my mating call. Pissed off a bunch of people, but the females seemed a bit responsive. ...I kinda got banned from the zoo after that. :V



Female Lemurs or female people?


----------



## Namba (Apr 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Female Lemurs or female people?



Lemurs, man.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 2, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Lhune (Apr 2, 2013)

I hiss at birds sometimes because I discovered that I'm surprisingly good at mimicking a cat's hiss. Not a skill to be proud of though so I don't do it in public, lol.

I do make animal noises towards animals, I suppose just because I think it catches their attention better than words (even though that might just be utter nonsense). But only like, the appropriate noises? I meow at cats, bark at dogs and whinny at horses. Because meowing at horses is just weird.


----------



## TheKittyDante (Apr 4, 2013)

I usually make some form of mewing sound when I'm freezing! 
Speaking which, as of right now, oh so much mewing going on. DX


----------



## Cami (Apr 7, 2013)

I talk to my cat all the time lol. He's very talkative. I hiss or growl occasionally, just out of fun when I'm playing around. Usually jokingly when I'm frustrated etc. My boyfriend thinks its so cute and he always asks me to "do it again". C: 

No I don't think Id make animal noises in public..I'm sure most people would think its strange
.
and yes I've done the animal noises...meowing in the bedroom. Well we both enjoyed it but agreed it was a bit embarassing after. But it wasn't the only time. Jeez and he doesn't even know I'm a furry >.> I've yet to tell him because he thinks furries are just people who have orgies dressed up in animal costumes


----------



## Affexion (Apr 7, 2013)

I mew unintentionally. I've been doing it since before I knew about the fandom. I do a lot of non verbal vocalization though. My mate purrs when we cuddle, it's so cute.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Apr 7, 2013)

Some of my friends and I will howl in parking lots wherever we go. lol


----------



## Kvasir (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh boy do I!!!! I yip like a coyote when tickled I meow purr hiss growl and I make various other noises like a few dog sounds horse sounds cow/bison sounds Zebra Goat Sheep hell I can even pull a Wookie and a Taun taun! It makes my life that much more amusing... :3


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 11, 2013)

I guess I yell like a human sometimes.


----------



## mapdark (Apr 11, 2013)

Moobelle Thundara said:


> Do you make sounds like the animal that your fursona is?



FUCK NO! Look , let's make this clear , if anyone meows in the middle of the street non-ironically and thinks it's cute , I have news for you , it's not . It makes you look like a crazy insane catlady.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 12, 2013)

mapdark said:


> FUCK NO! Look , let's make this clear , if anyone meows in the middle of the street non-ironically and thinks it's cute , I have news for you , it's not . It makes you look like a crazy insane catlady.



MEOW! MEOW! MEOW! - MEOW! MEOW! MEOW! - MEOW! MEOW MEOW! MEOW! MEOW! MEOW! MEOW! - MMMMEEEEOOOOWWWW!

>:C


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sharks don't make vocal sound, so... nope.  I do, however, eat like my 'sona: I take big bites and don't chew very well.


----------



## Riho (Apr 13, 2013)

Have you ever tried making hyena sounds? It's really goddamned hard!


----------



## Fox_720B (Apr 13, 2013)

I can't claim to be able to make fox noises, but I can do the voice work for my other fursona, Sky. I started voice acting back in 2002 and still enjoy doing it to this day, mostly around friends. Usually brings a smile or a laugh among friends, though doing it in public solicits the expected odd looks. Still, it's fun. 

My new girlfriend is also a furry and uses animal noises as part of the regular course of conversation. I think it's fun, and it's been rubbing off on me a bit as well. I have no problem with it.


----------



## TheNewBreed (Apr 13, 2013)

No xD
I've never tried that and... Yeah I probably will one day lol


----------



## Tybis (Apr 13, 2013)

sometimes when i'm alone i practice my awoogas


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 13, 2013)

when im in a pet play session, of course

otherwise...not really


----------



## Riho (Apr 14, 2013)

Tybis said:


> sometimes when i'm alone i practice my awoogas


Andrew Dewitt?


----------



## Tybis (Apr 14, 2013)

Riho said:


> Andrew Dewitt?



Not a direct reference, regrettably.


----------



## CanisTechnis (Apr 14, 2013)

This is probably going to sound weird, but I often get the urge to howl, bark, and growl. This happens whether or not I'm around dogs, but I generally don't do it in public unless I'm with certain friends of mine.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 14, 2013)

CanisTechnis said:


> This is probably going to sound weird, but I often get the urge to howl, bark, and growl. This happens whether or not I'm around dogs, but I generally don't do it in public unless I'm with certain friends of mine.



Why is that weird? That's basically the thing that mostly everyone in this thread said they do. Plus, I can think of a ton of things that are much more worthy to be called weird than that. It's not weird buddy, it just adds a friendly and humorous highlight to your personality.


----------



## CanisTechnis (Apr 14, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Why is that weird? That's basically the thing that mostly everyone in this thread said they do. Plus, I can think of a ton of things that are much more worthy to be called weird than that. It's not weird buddy, it just adds a friendly and humorous highlight to your personality.



When you put it like that, I guess it's not weird. I just tend to get that feeling from a lot of the people I'm usually around (some even going as far as asking if I need to see a psychiatrist).

Anyway, thanks!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 14, 2013)

CanisTechnis said:


> This is probably going to sound weird, but I often get the urge to howl, bark, and growl. This happens whether or not I'm around dogs, but I generally don't do it in public unless I'm with certain friends of mine.



I'm the same way, and, sometimes, I even get treated like a dog by my friends.
It's weird, but I don't mind it...


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 14, 2013)

CanisTechnis said:


> When you put it like that, I guess it's not weird. I just tend to get that feeling from a lot of the people I'm usually around (some even going as far as asking if I need to see a psychiatrist).
> 
> Anyway, thanks!



If people think you need a psychiatrist for making innocent and funny animal noises then they have no sense of humor


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Why is that weird? That's basically the thing that mostly everyone in this thread said they do. Plus, I can think of a ton of things that are much more worthy to be called weird than that. It's not weird buddy, it just adds a friendly and humorous highlight to your personality.



You would expect that from someone who has tourettes or who is maybe in a mental asylum.

What the fuck is wrong with you people? :c


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 14, 2013)

Ricky said:


> You would expect that from someone who has tourettes or who is maybe in a mental asylum.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you people? :c



There's a lot of things wrong with me...
I think. I've never been truly diagnosed with anything.
I do it for fun, and, it amuses some people. :3
And I do kinda like getting treated a bit like a dog, but not too much. Then it gets odd...


----------



## Ryuu (Apr 14, 2013)

i woof growl and do things like that.... cause im a Wagon and everyone i know knows.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 14, 2013)

Ricky said:


> You would expect that from someone who has tourettes or who is maybe in a mental asylum.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you people? :c



What the fuck is wrong with us is that we have a sense of humor and don't whine over something as harmless as making animal noises 

Really Ricky, if you knew me in person I think you'd definitely pick up the humor in some of the noises I make and the perfect timing with which I make them.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> What the fuck is wrong with us is that we have a sense of humor and don't whine over something as harmless as making animal noises
> 
> Really Ricky, if you knew me in person I think you'd definitely pick up the humor in some of the noises I make and the perfect timing with which I make them.



If I just met you, I'd think tourettes :V


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 14, 2013)

*shrug*
I think the phrase,
"To each his own, now shut the fuck up and get on with the thread."
can apply here. :3


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2013)

hey, at least it was relevant =p


----------



## Riho (Apr 14, 2013)

Tybis said:


> Not a direct reference, regrettably.


Either you are humoring me, or you know exactly what I'm talking about. 
I pray it's the latter :3

And dear lord these threads always get out of hand quickly


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 14, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Really Ricky, if you knew me in person...



Oh god. Eversleep flashback.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh god. Eversleep flashback.



Who's eversleep?


----------



## Symlus (Apr 15, 2013)

I have no idea what's going on here.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Apr 15, 2013)

Woof! :3


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> WOOF WOOF GRR BARK WARFWARF MEOW





-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> MEOW! MEOW! MEOW! - MEOW! MEOW! MEOW! - MEOW! MEOW MEOW! MEOW! MEOW! MEOW! MEOW! - MMMMEEEEOOOOWWWW!
> 
> >:C





FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Woof! :3



Ladies and gentlemen, FAF.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 15, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Who's eversleep?



How much time you got? :V 

For the purposes of this thread all you need to know is that he used to say "If you only knew me irl" alllllll the time.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> How much time you got? :V
> 
> For the purposes of this thread all you need to know is that he used to say "If you only knew me irl" alllllll the time.



Eversleep was a man that needed professional help.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 15, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Eversleep was a man that needed professional help.



I really did want him to get it and to be honest, I assume he got it. No more alts after all. 

Or are there? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=II2lPcQSzPU


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 15, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, FAF.


Goddamn it furries.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 15, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Goddamn it furries.


May we never change :V


----------



## Recel (Apr 15, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I really did want him to get it and to be honest, I assume he got it. No more alts after all.
> 
> Or are there? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=II2lPcQSzPU



What if I told you Eversleep was an alt for the whole time? *Puts Neo glasses on*
And I highly doubt he got it. He probably went to another place. I'm not sure on the later, but I would bet my life on the former.

Aaaaanyways. Back on topic!
 I only make animal sounds when I play with my dog. Or sometimes I growl when I'm really angry.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2013)

He does get professional help.

He has also been around here but nobody seemed to catch it :lol:


----------



## Recel (Apr 15, 2013)

Ricky said:


> He does get professional help.
> 
> He has also been around here but nobody seemed to catch it :lol:



You need more overlo... I mean, evidence.


----------



## redhusky17 (Apr 15, 2013)

Lets seeâ€¦hmm. I growl when I'm angry. Make some cute sounds when somebody is tickling me.
Oh and my parents say when I growl at the table that we have a dog that they didnâ€™t know.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 15, 2013)

Ricky said:


> He has also been around here but nobody seemed to catch it :lol:



Oh no, I caught it. I was just being polite.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2013)

Ricky said:


> He does get professional help.
> 
> He has also been around here but nobody seemed to catch it :lol:



I know who it is, I'm just too lazy to do anything about it. :V


----------



## Bambi (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah sure, I make the noises of my animal.

It goes like this, "BEEEEEEEP! WRRRRPPPPPPPP CRASH*" Can't do that like the scritches or merf crowd, though.


----------



## HaewooTheCat (Apr 15, 2013)

I meow as much as I can... which has given me the reputation of being the catgirl at school!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 16, 2013)

All of y'all who make them animal noises because you relate to an animal need psychiatric help


----------



## Rigby (Apr 16, 2013)

I only make them during sex. My fursona is a raccoon though, so it's a little difficult since they only screech really. I also only have sex with raccoons, which helps since they don't react very negatively to it. It's a little difficult to give a raccoon a good blowjob and screech coherently at the same time, but after years of practice, I think I've mastered the technique. The work is well worth the reward. Now I give the best raccoon blowjobs in all of the continental US (there's a chick in Alaska who gives better ones than me). I really pride myself on my masterful raccoon cock sucking.

i should note that this is a joke


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2013)

Rigby said:


> i should note that this is a joke



Damn. >:[


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 16, 2013)

PiiiikaaaaaaCHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## badlands (Apr 16, 2013)

i don't think growling counts as it is actually a natural noise for a person to make when pissed off


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 16, 2013)

badlands said:


> i don't think growling counts as it is actually a natural noise for a person to make when pissed off


Yeah when I get really pissed off I sometimes growl.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 16, 2013)

badlands said:


> i don't think growling counts as it is actually a natural noise for a person to make when pissed off



Hell, I do it when I'm just really frustrated.


----------



## TigerBeacon (Apr 16, 2013)

When you get me laughing, man...its Hog City. Snorting my way downtown and all that.


----------



## Fox_720B (Apr 16, 2013)

Sometimes I nip and growl at my co-workers. Especially if they're invading my territory. Sometimes I pee in certain parts of the store so they know which area is mine. :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 16, 2013)

I purr, meow, and growl when being pet/scritched/positively touched in some way.


----------

